
Halt and Catch Fire - evo_9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halt_and_Catch_Fire_(TV_series)
======
mindcrime
I love this show. I binge watched the whole thing about a year ago, and then
started a second watch-through about a month ago. I'm down to the last 3
episodes now.

###spoiler warning###

...

...

...

...

...

##no, really, spoilers here..... ###

The episode in Season Four where Gordon dies is very moving and sad. And it
really makes you think about your own legacy, what you have/haven't
accomplished, the value of the things you do in your career, etc. At least it
did for me.

~~~
evo_9
Totally agree. I did the same thing about a year back, and my wife and I are
going through them together. She thought it would be too 'computer-y' but it's
really about the characters and everything that they go through. I think I'm
enjoying it more the second time through. Good point on Gordo/one's own legacy
btw.

~~~
mindcrime
_She thought it would be too 'computer-y' but it's really about the characters
and everything that they go through._

Yeah, definitely. The characters and the character development really make the
show.

------
cs_gator
An excellent series indeed :) , binge watched it after Silicon Valley.
Ironically the series ended with Yahoo! at its peak and back then I was
interning at Oath ( yahoo under Verizon ) and could see the post glory phase
at the purple tech giant in Sunnyvale

